# Difference Between Shorin Styles



## Yeti (Feb 19, 2007)

Curious if there are differences in kata between the main Shorin 
Ryu branches(Matsubayashi, Shobayashi, Kobayashi, Orthodox)? Take the Nihanchi series as an example. Is this kata the same in all branches or does each perform/interpret the kata differently?


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 19, 2007)

They differ some especially the Matsumura versions of Shorin Ryu.  Matsubayashi, Kobayashi and Shobayashi slightly.


----------



## Yeti (Feb 19, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> They differ some especially the Matsumura versions of Shorin Ryu. Matsubayashi, Kobayashi and Shobayashi slightly.


Thanks.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeti said:


> Thanks.


Your welcome


----------



## twendkata71 (Feb 20, 2007)

The differences between the main three styles of shorin ryu are very small. Kobayashi(shorinkan) do their nekoashidachi differently, They use two versions of Kusanku(dai&sho), Now in Soken's Matsumura Orthodox they use the vertical punching similar to Isshin ryu,and use the muscular part of the arm to block instead of the bone. Some versions like Miyahara's use a deeper back stance, Matsubayashi ryu's back stance doesn't really look like a back stance. I have noticed difference between Shorin ryu stylist if their lineage is from Chibana or Kyan,or Soken. Frankly, if I had a chance I would study all of the Shorin ryu styles. Thats just be, I am a bit of a karate nut.


----------



## Yeti (Feb 20, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> Thats just be, I am a bit of a karate nut.


Nothing wrong with that! 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 20, 2007)

Tim,
You a karate nut, nah not at all.  Watch your email I have something I am going to send you.


----------



## jtbdad (Feb 21, 2007)

There are even noticable differences between instructors in the same branch.


----------



## searcher (Feb 21, 2007)

As with most different styles there are always going to be differences.   You will find them in the concepts and/or principles.   The easiest way to see the differences is to look at the kata used.   The kata will vary from style to style, but often the techniques will vary in them as well.   One may use a spear hand and another may use a palm heal.   To ask for the differences between two of the above mentioned branches it would take a very long time to answer.  I have found the best way to understand the differences is to study one form from several different instructors.   It will allow you a deeper understanding of your own style as well as insight into others.   JMHO.


----------



## chinto (Apr 22, 2007)

the main diferences are in their influinces. kobayashi is shuri te and from Itosu, matsubayashi ryu is shuri te from Itosu and some tamari te influince from Kyan. and Shobayashi is about 70% or so tamari te influinced as it is Kyan who was the founder of the style and passed it to Ezio Shimubukuro. matsumora seito is shuri te linige from Hohan Sokins uncle who studied under it is said, and he was related to  Bushi Matsumura.


----------

